# Can you use blue crab for redfish?



## DONLAUNDRYSWA (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it legal to use Blue Crab for Redfish? Seems like a waist of Blue Crab...What do you think?


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

probably one of the best baits for reds


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Black drum will feast on them too


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Reds love crabs. The world record 94lb 2oz red was caught on a blue crab


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone carry them ?


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Reds love crabs. The world record 94lb 2oz red was caught on a blue crab


Is there a link where i can see a pic of the fish?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/red-drum

Pic of world record


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

That is one big redfish!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Does anyone carry them ?


Gulf Coast seafood in FWB usually has live blues but they are pretty big ones.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Sniperpeeps. 
We have caught them up to 40 pounds. Black drum love them too.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

How do you hook blue crabs so they stay alive and how do you fish them?


----------



## PoseidonsBride (Nov 25, 2011)

allen529 said:


> How do you hook blue crabs so they stay alive and how do you fish them?


I would like to know the answer to this one, as well.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

allen529 said:


> How do you hook blue crabs so they stay alive and how do you fish them?


1st: Remove the pinchers, this will stop them from burying in the grass and make them easier to eat.
2nd: push your hook point through the bottom of the shell, near the side horn of the crab shell
3rd: Work the hook through the top of the shell, wise to wallow out the top hole a bit to allow the hook to move as the crab does.
Work unweighted or carolina rigged...
Good luck.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a red grouper cough one up on the deck offshore once.

The blue crab was apparently recent table fare for the grouper. I thought it would have been crushed more, but it looked like it was inhaled.


----------



## DONLAUNDRYSWA (Jul 9, 2012)

A friend used a guide out of JAX and he kept crabs cold in his garage frig. that made them slow and easy to handle. He broke off the legs and pichers. Then pulled off the top shell and quartered the crab with a big knife. Then hooked crab pieces thru the leg hole for small reds and whole crab no legs crab for the Big ones. Said it worked great...


----------



## tbb82 (Jun 10, 2009)

I actually like to use a cracked crab better than a whole one, I think when you break them in half it releases the scent and oils which attract reds. I break off the pinchers first then if you grab and twist the top part of the shell it will come right off, then break the bottom in half and run a cricle hook through the hole wear the paddle meets the body, the meat and stuff will sling out and catfish and croaker will nibble at it but that's not a big deal. Usually just toss one out into the current with a very small weight and let it drift.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

If you remove only the pinchers the crab can still bury himself. You also need to rip off his 2 little flippers in the back. If you're looking into getting a bunch of crabs grab a pair or shoes you dont care about and walk the flats, when you see one step on him and pick him up. You'd be surprised how many you can catch in an hour. Or buy a trap for 35 bucks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Crab Knuckles*



DONLAUNDRYSWA said:


> A friend used a guide out of JAX and he kept crabs cold in his garage frig. that made them slow and easy to handle. He broke off the legs and pichers. Then pulled off the top shell and quartered the crab with a big knife. Then hooked crab pieces thru the leg hole for small reds and whole crab no legs crab for the Big ones. Said it worked great...


I learned this from the guys over at Jax as well. 

The only difference is to leave the first leg joint on the crab quarter. Makes it more effective, IMO. They call it a crab knuckle.

Another trick for reds/black/drums/whatever is to use a whole crab claw. It is also deadly. C2


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

There is a couple of good videos on YouTube of how to rig blue crabs. Check them out.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

allen529 said:


> How do you hook blue crabs so they stay alive and how do you fish them?


Most seafood markets have them alive on ice or in bags in the freezer. If they are alive and have any legs they will get you hung up. I catch my own with a dip net around any structure. Use a shovel and cut them in half don't remove any legs or pinchers run the hook thru a leg hole and burry it. Fish the bottom around any structure. You will catch more black drums in shallow water and more reds in deeper water using crabs.


----------



## jackstraw2169 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry for the stupid questions but.......How do you guys prep the crab for bait? Do you cut it in half? Where do you place the hook?
Thanks!!


----------



## DONLAUNDRYSWA (Jul 9, 2012)

THE GUY I KNEW KEPT THE CRABS COLD BUT ALIVE AND FRESH. THESE WERE GOOD SIZE CRABS ABOUT PALM SIZE AS FAR AS HIS SHELLL SIZE. FOR SMALLER REDS HE WOULD BREAK OFF ALLL THE CLAWS AND LEGS, TEAR OFF THE TOP SHELL, AND QUARTER THE CRAB WITH A BIG 10-12" KNIFE. THEN HOOK THE PIECES THRU A LEG JOINT OR WHERE A LEG HAD BEEN..FOR THE BIG RED (BULLS) HE USED WHOLE CRAB BODY NO LEGS AND HOOKED THE SAME WAY. ON THE BIGGEST RED CAUGHT HE DID NOT TEAR OFF THAT TOP SHELL..I DID NOT THINK IT WOULD WORK BUT THAT RED WAS OVER 40LBS OUT OF THE JAXSONVILLE INTER COASTAL CHANNEL...










FROM: CHARLIE2:::The only difference is to leave the first leg joint on the crab quarter. Makes it more effective, IMO. They call it a crab knuckle.

Another trick for reds/black/drums/whatever is to use a whole crab claw. It is also deadly. C2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

if you can't find anyone selling them, they are very easy to catch and the small investment in a good grab trap will be worth the purchase.


----------

